# If you could have tea (or coffee) with any one person, who would it be?



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Have you ever wondered what it would be like to spend an afternoon over tea with a famous person?  Dead or alive... good or bad... doesn't matter.  Just spending the afternoon getting to know them as a person rather than their TV personae or what history wrote them off as.

For me, my number one pick would have to be Oscar Wilde.  If that man was half as funny in real life as he is in his writing, I'd love to just sit and listen to him dish out opinions about politics.

Anyone else?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I love Oscar Wilde, and would find him to be very interesting.

There are four people with whom I would love to spend an afternoon over tea, and all are political figures (but not all are politicians). I am conservative and am a Christian, and the people with whom I would choose to spend an afternoon are like-minded. Enough said.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

Probably Felicia Day (she acted in Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog and writes and acts in The Guild). She's around my age, seems super chill, and I think we have a lot in common, so it wouldn't be super scary to hang out with her (I'm pretty shy of new people in general).


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I love Oscar Wilde, and would find him to be very interesting.
> 
> There are four people with whom I would love to spend an afternoon over tea, and all are political figures (but not all are politicians). I am conservative and am a Christian, and the people with whom I would choose to spend an afternoon are like-minded. Enough said.


What?? No names?? Only mysterious clues?? 

It's ok, though. The whole point of this thread is just to name names of people you find interesting and why.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ben Franklin, Teddy Roosevelt, and George Washington all lead amazing lives, and I'd love to hear all about it from the original source.

I'd say Sherlock Holmes if he didn't have the small problem of only seeming like a real person!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Jessica Billings said:


> Probably Felicia Day (she acted in Dr. Horrible's Sing Along Blog and writes and acts in The Guild). She's around my age, seems super chill, and I think we have a lot in common, so it wouldn't be super scary to hang out with her (I'm pretty shy of new people in general).


That's so weird that you mentioned that movie. I JUST watched it the other night as a shot in the dark Netflix recommendation. Surprisingly good! I liked it.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Ben Franklin, Teddy Roosevelt, and George Washington all lead amazing lives, and I'd love to hear all about it from the original source.
> 
> I'd say Sherlock Holmes if he didn't have the small problem of only seeming like a real person!


I've heard that Sherlock Holmes shared many similar personality quirks with Sir. Author. But that may just be urban legend.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Hmm, this might change tomorrow. 

Jane Austen, Alexander the Great, grand father on my dads side who died before I was born, John Lennon.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Atunah said:


> Hmm, this might change tomorrow.
> 
> Jane Austen, Alexander the Great, grand father on my dads side who died before I was born, John Lennon.


Good ones. I too often wish I could have met my mother's mother who died before I was born. Apparently I am very similar to her.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Alain Gomez said:


> Good ones. I too often wish I could have met my mother's mother who died before I was born. Apparently I am very similar to her.


Yeah, its like a missing link. My grandmother on dads side died when I was 13, my dad won't talk much about his early years I would have always loved to hear the story of how they fled a Country basically with nothing but their clothes and walked across the border and settled. That was Sudeten Germany (Bohemia), its now Czech Republic. I know nothing about that grandfather, nothing. I don't even know what he looked like.

But Alexander would be cool to meet. I think . Its pretty unbelievable what he accomplished at such a young age. I can't even comprehend.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> What?? No names?? Only mysterious clues??
> 
> It's ok, though. The whole point of this thread is just to name names of people you find interesting and why.


I know, but they are people whose names either elicit love or hate. No need to start anything here. 

Here are some for you:

Hugh Grant because of his rapier wit and his self-deprecating humor

Hugh Jackman because he seems like a great guy whom is extremely talented and who, if all else were 
to fail, could sing Broadway show tunes to me all afternoon!

Ronald Reagan because he was a man who had the courage of his convictions, a quick wit, and would have had lots of interesting tales to tell.
and


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

This is why I love Kindleboards.

At my day job (an online company) we recently worked on a dating website.  We had a contest for the top singles.  From tens of thousands of people, we chose the 30 best singles, and interviewed them.  One question was the same as on this thread -- what person (living or dead) would you like to meet for coffee?

EVERY SINGLE PERSON answered with a current pop celebrity -- some girl said Justin Beiber, some guy said Taylor Swift, etc.  When asked to explain, they all replied with answers such as, "because s/he has cute eyes", and the like.

NOT ONE PERSON replied with a scientist, politician, historical figure, author, or thinker.

I love Kindleboards.  It's so nice to be around intelligent people.  

As for whom I'd like to meet?  There are so many people to choose from.  I'd probably want to meet some of my favorite fantasy authors -- Roger Zelazny (who passed away), Tolkien (also gone), George R. R. Martin (still with us), or J. K. Rowling.  I'd also love to meet for Isabel Allende for coffee; she's a very interesting and witty woman.


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

It is really hard to pick someone. I would have to say that my #1 choice would be L.M. Montgomery, C.S. Lewis, or Jane Austen. All deceased, but I do actually know someone who knew C.S. Lewis.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As Daniel mentioned above, if it could be someone no longer with us, I might well also pick Roger Zelazny, both because I love his work and because everything I've read by people who knew him gave him glowing reports as a person. As far as living authors, I'd probably pick Terry Pratchett. If I could pick anyone no longer with us, if not Zelazny, then Nobel physicist Richard Feynman (read _Surely You're Joking, Mr. Feynman_ to find out why). The other living person that comes to mind is Craig Ferguson, who besides having a wicked sense of humor appears to be able to talk intelligently (and wittily) about almost anything.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What a fun question!

Off the top of my head, I'd say John Lennon, Stephen King, Sitting Bull, Charlie Chaplin, and my dad's birth mother.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

NogDog said:


> As Daniel mentioned above, if it could be someone no longer with us, I might well also pick Roger Zelazny, both because I love his work and because everything I've read by people who knew him gave him glowing reports as a person.


There's a funny story about the time Zelazny met Heinlein. Zelazny was just starting out as an author, I believe, and Heinlein was already an older man and highly venerated. They met, if I recall correctly, in the hallway at a science fiction convention. When introduced, Heinlein shook Zelazny's hands and told him that he loved his work. Apparently Zelazny almost fainted, and was giddy all week.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I used to dream of a dinner party where I could invite anyone past or present to attend.  Number one on my list was always Henry Kissinger.  I think he would be a fascinating dinner companion.  For authors, I would like to spend time with Pearl Buck and Rex Stout.  Surely with the epicurean delights he concocted for Nero Wolfe, Rex Stout could help plan an amazing meal.


----------



## Martel47 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm tempted to say Julia Child, but only if she would stay for dinner and cook, too.

I like the Kissinger idea, too.

I might have to go with N.T. Wright, though.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

There are many historical figures I'd love to have the chance to meet.  However, for some reason, the following three people popped into my head instantly...

Neil Armstrong
Michael Crichton
John Wooden


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The first name that pops in my head is Maya Angelo.

Oprah Winfrey, Marlo Thomas, David Sedaris, Anderson Cooper, Michelle Obama also enter my mind with very little thinking. I haven't considered deceased people yet. 

I think the common thread in my list is wisdom, humor, balance.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Martel47 said:


> I'm tempted to say Julia Child, but only if she would stay for dinner and cook, too.
> 
> I like the Kissinger idea, too.
> 
> I might have to go with N.T. Wright, though.


Julia Child popped into my head immediately since I love to cook, and she was my culinary idol (R.I.P. Julia).

I'd have loved to talk to Jane Austen, too, in order to discover how she might have developed such a keen awareness of human nature at such a young age.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Definitely Jane Austen. By all accounts she was as witty in real life as in the books. To hear her voice (and I'm sure I'd be listening, not talking) would mean I'd "hear" her narrative in that voice forever after. 

I like the idea of inviting Oscar Wilde as well, and watching those two playing off each other.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Daniel Arenson said:


> As for whom I'd like to meet? There are so many people to choose from. I'd probably want to meet some of my favorite fantasy authors -- Roger Zelazny (who passed away), Tolkien (also gone), George R. R. Martin (still with us), or J. K. Rowling. I'd also love to meet for Isabel Allende for coffee; she's a very interesting and witty woman.


Oh man I would totally love to be a fly on the wall during those Tolkien/CS Lewis brainstorm meetings.

This question always makes me think of that one Star Trek Next Generation episode where Data plays poker on the holodeck with a bunch of famous geniuses from the past.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Galileo

I think giving him a tour through our times and the devices, machines, etc. we have and eliciting his responses to them would be absolutely fascinating.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Tip10 said:


> Galileo
> 
> I think giving him a tour through our times and the devices, machines, etc. we have and eliciting his responses to them would be absolutely fascinating.


Ooo... he would be a good one. Same with Da Vinci. I've always wondered if he would as interesting in person as history has blown him up to be.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Rod Serling 

Sandy


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Ooo... he would be a good one. Same with Da Vinci. I've always wondered if he would as interesting in person as history has blown him up to be.


Or maybe Ben Franklin?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

1. President Obama

2. Dennis Lehane

3. Rachel Maddow

4. Joss Whedon

5. Abe Lincoln

6. Stephen King

7. Stephen Fry

8. Hugh Laurie

9. Al Franken

10. Any of Henry the VIII's wives


----------



## kjn33 (Dec 8, 2008)

John F Kennedy Jr., Larry Bird, Garth Brooks, Michelle Obama, and my dad who passed when I was twelve. (I often wonder how he & my husband would get along, I think it would have been great!)


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

I liked the Henry VIII's wives one.  Especially Catherine of Arragon.

I read in this Nat Geo article one time about a research project they did about male vs. female embryos.  I guess the female embryo is a stronger entity.  So if the mother is under a great deal of stress (like fear of death stress, not job stress), the embryo will default to female (since the sex of the baby is not determined for the first few days) as a way to help prevent a miscarriage.  They were trying to relate this to period of history in various parts of the world where there was a serious famine or something.  The number of female births was much higher than male.

I have no idea if this is true or not.  But I remember thinking the article was interesting at the time because I'm especially interested in the Tudor period.  I wondered if Henry's pressure on his wives to have a son actually preventing one from being conceived...?


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:



> I liked the Henry VIII's wives one. Especially Catherine of Arragon.
> 
> I read in this Nat Geo article one time about a research project they did about male vs. female embryos. I guess the female embryo is a stronger entity. So if the mother is under a great deal of stress (like fear of death stress, not job stress), the embryo will default to female (since the sex of the baby is not determined for the first few days) as a way to help prevent a miscarriage. They were trying to relate this to period of history in various parts of the world where there was a serious famine or something. The number of female births was much higher than male.
> 
> I have no idea if this is true or not. But I remember thinking the article was interesting at the time because I'm especially interested in the Tudor period. I wondered if Henry's pressure on his wives to have a son actually preventing one from being conceived...?


That's interesting.

I suppose I WOULD like to meet Henry and ask his sorry behind if it was all worth it considering his son ruled for about 10 seconds and his daughters ruled for combined decades. Hey, if Mary would have been allowed to marry earlier, there would have probably been heirs to the throne.

I'd just like to ask Catherine of Aragon if she really was a virgin when she married Henry. I say no, but either way she was so wonderfully adamant.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

The 1st person who came to mind was George Washington.  Then (in no particular order) Thomas Jefferson, Samuel Adams, Benjamin Franklin (only if he's not in his naked phase) Abraham Lincoln and Neil Armstrong.  I keep thinking of more people.  I think I could end up with a list of several dozen.  I can just imagine asking Sam Adams if he would like a cup of tea.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

George Washington would be cool, if only to settle -- for once and for all -- what makes him roll over in his grave.


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

kjn33 said:


> and my dad who passed when I was twelve. (I often wonder how he & my husband would get along, I think it would have been great!)


Great choice!!

I would have dearly loved for my Dad to have met my wife -- I think they would have had a blast together. Both have the same dry sense of humor about them and they probably would have spent their entire time together needling and lovingly irritating each other (if you know what I mean).


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

hummmm, there are so many.  

The first one that popped into my mind was C. S. Lewis.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Un-famous: My great-grandmother who died when I was 9. I would love for her to meet my husband and kids. She loved family. When my mom was pregnant with my brother she had to take afternoon naps, and I would sneak downstairs and have afternoon tea with Grandma. (huge house upstairs seperate "house for our family" downstairs was her "house".)

Famous: C.S. Lewis, Samuel Clemens - find out what he thinks of his books A.) still being popular and considered classics, and B.) being censored. Stephen King.


----------



## 1131 (Dec 18, 2008)

MichelleR said:


> 7. Stephen Fry


He would be fun to have a meal with. I would also like to have tea with Ethel Kennedy.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

The first thing that popped into my mind was Bill Clinton: brilliant, charismatic and I'm sure he would be charming as heck.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

prairiesky said:


> The first thing that popped into my mind was Bill Clinton: brilliant, charismatic and I'm sure he would be charming as heck.


Hehe. Sounds like _somebody_ has a bit of a thing for Bill 

I will admit, he is very charismatic. Plus, he chooses classy ties. I hate cheesy ties on politicians.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> Hehe. Sounds like _somebody_ has a bit of a thing for Bill
> 
> I will admit, he is very charismatic. Plus, he chooses classy ties. I hate cheesy ties on politicians.


I am perfectly serious about this, Alain. How do you determine a classy tie as opposed to a cheesy one? Does a cheesy one have cartoon characters or some such designs? (I'm just wondering if ties that I like would be considered cheesy. I DON'T prefer cartoon characters on them, btw.)


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I am perfectly serious about this, Alain. How do you determine a classy tie as opposed to a cheesy one? Does a cheesy one have cartoon characters or some such designs? (I'm just wondering if ties that I like would be considered cheesy. I DON'T prefer cartoon characters on them, btw.)


I'm guessing that, like the famous quote about obscenity, you know it when you see it. 

Has anyone ever had a real cocktail party? With mixed drinks and cocktail attire and swinging music?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MichelleR said:


> I'm guessing that, like the famous quote about obscenity, you know it when you see it.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a real cocktail party? With mixed drinks and cocktail attire and swinging music?


I hope you're right. I've seen a lot of ties that I thought were ugly, but wouldn't have thought to describe them as "cheesy."


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Cheesy tie:


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

NogDog said:


> Cheesy tie:


That's pretty much what I pictured. Thanks!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Cindy416 said:


> I am perfectly serious about this, Alain. How do you determine a classy tie as opposed to a cheesy one? Does a cheesy one have cartoon characters or some such designs? (I'm just wondering if ties that I like would be considered cheesy. I DON'T prefer cartoon characters on them, btw.)


I was just teasing you. I know several women who just think he's the dreamiest thing ever which is why I had to comment. But I do think he's an interesting guy. His wife is too.

Ties get the cheese rating for me when it's both the first thing that catches your eye AND it elicits a grimace from the painful combination of colors creating a pattern. Sportscasters are the worse of the lot. But politicians can also easily slip into cheeseball tie status. The tie should enhance, never distract.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Alain Gomez said:


> I was just teasing you. I know several women who just think he's the dreamiest thing ever which is why I had to comment. But I do think he's an interesting guy. His wife is too.
> 
> Ties get the cheese rating for me when it's both the first thing that catches your eye AND it elicits a grimace from the painful combination of colors creating a pattern. Sportscasters are the worse of the lot. But politicians can also easily slip into cheeseball tie status. The tie should enhance, never distract.


No need to worry. I am not one of those women who considers Pres. Clinton to be dreamy, but I know that many do. 

Your description of the cheese rating is what I was hoping it would be. I don't have the highest degree of fashion sense, though, so was curious as to what your criteria would be.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Hmmm....yes, I guess I have had a bit of a crush on President Clinton; now that you mention it!  Anyway, tea with him would be perfectly safe!


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

George Lucas. We might need a ref because I'd grill him on some of his artistic choices, like dropping Boba Fett into the sarlaac and several additions to the movies. It could get out of hand. But it would be fun.

If he's busy, both my maternal great grandmothers at one table. Two very strong women who lived in interesting times, and had versions of 'the sight', yet were as down to earth practical as they came.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> George Lucas. We might need a ref because I'd grill him on some of his artistic choices, like dropping Boba Fett into the sarlaac and several additions to the movies. It could get out of hand. But it would be fun.


So true. I would also love to ask him why he couldn't make episodes 1-3 look like episodes 4-6. That way it would like like *gasp!* one story.


----------



## Daniel Arenson (Apr 11, 2010)

MichelleR said:


> 7. Stephen Fry
> 8. Hugh Laurie


I was just watching an interview with those two the other day. They're hysterical and amazingly intelligent.


----------



## libbyfh (Feb 11, 2010)

I'd like to have coffee (Cuban) of course with Fidel Castro. I have all sorts of questions I'd like to ask him.


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> So true. I would also love to ask him why he couldn't make episodes 1-3 look like episodes 4-6. That way it would like like *gasp!* one story.


Add that to the list, 'cause it leaves me wondering as well!!!!!


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Ursula_Bauer said:


> Add that to the list, 'cause it leaves me wondering as well!!!!!


I think he's just obsessed with special effects. Reportedly, he banned the "original" original trilogy. Saying that the special edition version should be the only one sold because that was his "true vision." Ummm... the added scenes added what to the plot again...?


----------



## Ursula_Bauer (Dec 12, 2010)

Alain Gomez said:


> I think he's just obsessed with special effects. Reportedly, he banned the "original" original trilogy. Saying that the special edition version should be the only one sold because that was his "true vision." Ummm... the added scenes added what to the plot again...?


I agree, but he founded ILM so I think that's his big thing. And now the tech exists so he can have his 'vision'. It's the rest of us who've bought in early on who are left in the dust. Don't get me wrong, love Lucas-land, I'm going to show my geek and say, Star Wars IV changed my life. It made me a crazy fan, for one. got my imagination going. It's in part why I write. But that also gives me perspective: I can't believe how much contempt at times Lucas shows for his creations. And he hates actors. So he adds scenes, great, but in the end they don't do anything. He drives me crazy. Every time a new version is released, a new book, a new movie, established continuity trashed for a new version of continuity, I get a migraine! Han will always shoot first in my universe. What he adds is 'eh', and what he takes away, ouch!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I would like to have tea or coffee w/ my dad's parents (who died when dad was 3 and 10).  Even though Dad was orphaned young, they really shaped him into the man he is today.

I would also like to meet Queen Elizabeth I and maybe Abraham Lincoln.  I am very much into history and these 2 are probably my fav historical figures.


----------



## tsilver (Aug 9, 2010)

Bill Clinton.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I would like to have tea or coffee w/ my dad's parents (who died when dad was 3 and 10). Even though Dad was orphaned young, they really shaped him into the man he is today.
> 
> I would also like to meet Queen Elizabeth I and maybe Abraham Lincoln. I am very much into history and these 2 are probably my fav historical figures.


I always enjoy the little bit of historical irony that Henry VIII was so obsessed with having a son to take over for him that he made everyone's life a living %^&&. But then both of his two "illegitimate" daughters went on to be two of the most famous rulers in England.


----------



## Alain Gomez (Nov 12, 2010)

T.L. Haddix said:


> I think Jesus would be an interesting person to have a cuppa with. I have so many questions I could ask...it might help me figure out my religious beliefs.


Any religious history figure would be really interesting to meet in person I think. Because of all people, they are the ones that are more at risk to being blown out of proportion in historical recaps.


----------

